

Ask HN: My first project/maybe eventually startup - sinwave

Hello HN. I&#x27;m building my first serious project, and I&#x27;ve got a general question for y&#x27;all.  Is it a good or bad idea to integrate a few different APIs in the basic functionality of my site? I am considering using Dropbox for users&#x27; files, and MediaCrush for serving big media files. I apologize for vagueness...this project is nowhere near a point of being ready to talk about.<p>-sinwave
======
jason_slack
I think if you can do it in a concise way to where you can manage the
code/functionality. Why not?

However. If they change their API and you have clients paying you..you may
need to scramble to fix issues you had no control over....

~~~
sinwave
thanks jason.

